# Cpu overheating :\



## TickTock (Jul 20, 2011)

hello people,

I just bought this rig Today



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|
*PSU*
|Cooler Master Real master 750W
*Case*
|CM Storm Enforcer
*Monitor*
|Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23
*UPS*
|APC 1.5KVA|
Well..i was playing battlefield today, everything was going just fine but just then my pc got shutdown nd while restrting in BIOS MENU it showed me it is more then 98% :\

Note: There is no CPU COOLER INSTALLED

Please explain me why this happening to my brand new rig :\\



Also please suggest me some CPU coolers.

Thanks !


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

No CPU cooler installed!!!  Or do you mean to say custom cooler?


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> No CPU cooler installed!!!  Or do you mean to say custom cooler?


I think TickTock meant no custom cooler. Generally comps don't start with no coolers.

@ TickTock: Post a screenshot of any temperature analyzer like:
Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring
or
Speedfan.

Also, attach a pic of your rig. Looking at your case, i don't think there is any problem with airflow.

BTW: congrats on the rig.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

First of all:

1. When you open the bios is the normal mode selected? Or Turbo mode? Anyway switch to normal mode.
2. Look at top right corner of mobo(when the system is turned on), is any of the leds glowing? If yes, then flick the corresponding switch(after shutting the system down) other way so the LEDs do not turn on.
3. Now go to BIOS, go to advance mode, in CPU settings, make sure max CPU frequency is set to 3.8GHz and auto is selected in turbo settings.

If this does not fix it then reseat the cpu cooler and add some good quality thermal paste.

PS: I have a 2600k and the stock cooler is horribly inadequate to keep the temps down, get the CM hyper 212+ if you want to play it cool.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 20, 2011)

hello guys,
These r the pics of my rig taken by my laptop cam :\

I hope after seeing this you guys can solve my problem 

Anyways m going to NEHRU PLACE market now to take CMH N620 Cooler 

Hope that Fixes the problem 

yaar meine 1 lakh se bhi zada kharch kardiye hai aur bc ye computer sirf games khelne ke liye tha lakin issmei bhi laptop ki tarah overheating prob agai WTF

Please guys...tell me after installing cpu cooler will it work fine ??

PICS: 
ImageShack Album - 7 images


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

TickTock said:


> hello guys,
> These r the pics of my rig taken by my laptop cam :\
> 
> I hope after seeing this you guys can solve my problem
> ...


The cooler is loose, reseat it and apply some good Thermal paste(like TX4) or buy a new cooler all together like N620 and seat it properly this time.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> The cooler is loose, reseat it and apply some good Thermal paste(like TX4) or buy a new cooler all together like N620 and seat it properly this time.



Well N620 in currently out of stock..have to wait for some days till then NO GAMING 

Anyways, Thanks for helping me


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

TickTock said:


> Well N620 in currently out of stock..have to wait for some days till then NO GAMING
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for helping me


N620 will not come to stock anytime soon, just get the V6GT from cooler master, or Hyper 212+.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2011)

Reseat the CPU cooler.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> Reseat the CPU cooler.



How to reseat cooler..?? can you give me any video or something..little bit scared doing my own :\


----------



## TickTock (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> N620 will not come to stock anytime soon, just get the V6GT from cooler master, or Hyper 212+.



Yaar, Suggest me best Cooler available in market below 5k. i dnt mind spending little bit more on cooler if its solve my overheating prob


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Noctua D14.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 21, 2011)

TickTock,

You may try reseating the cooler.
This may be helpful: How to Install a CPU and Heatsink | FreeComputerRepair.com
This time use a good thermal paste. I have seen 99% of people cleaning the processor (even the GPUs) and adding a new thermal paste.
I have heard a lot about Artic Silver being a good thermal paste. You can go for cooler master also if you don't find a better brand at Nehru Place (I tried a lot to get hold of Artic Silver, but looks like no dealer at NP).

I may be wrong, but looking at your pics, the processor surrounded by obstructions (blue and red (RAM) structures) and may be causing the heated air not disperse properly. If you get the same results even after reseating the heatsink, then you have to get a custom cooler.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2011)

TickTock said:


> How to reseat cooler..?? can you give me any video or something..little bit scared doing my own :\



Refer to processor manual, it's doesn't require specialist's skills/.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 23, 2011)

i went to nehru place got cooler master paste applied to the fan and got it reseated..but same thing happened today..was playing  game and it again got overheated nd shutdown??

Ye chakker kya hai?? ye sale cpu cooler ka pange ha kya ya phir CPU faulty hai ?

Even my GPU goes more then 75 Degree..is it normal??

Please advice :\


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ GPU temp is normal if it's under load.

Regarding cpu temp most of the chances you've not mounted it properly - I suggest you to get a new cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212+ around ~1.9k and have peace of mind


----------



## TickTock (Jul 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ GPU temp is normal if it's under load.
> 
> Regarding cpu temp most of the chances you've not mounted it properly - I suggest you to get a new cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212+ around ~1.9k and have peace of mind



GPU GOES TO 75 TO 80+ while playing games like battlefield etc..is it normal ??

And, CPU goes more 85 sometimes 90 also[while gaming]..are these shutdown caused by cpu or gpu :O

custom cooler will be able to solve my overheating  problem?? or should i get liquid cooling kit ?

Also, please Tell me how much temperature should CPU and GPU should stay on idle mode and while doing heavy work like playing gaming and graphic designing :\

I Cnt even sleep and work properly from past 7 days...this overheating problem is killing me :\

PS: I want to Cool both my gpu and cpu.
Suggest me some custom cooler or water cooling kit according to that.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

Idle cpu temp should be around 40c and load temp should not cross 75C.

though these GPU can sustain much heat than CPU it should not cross 85C IMO and as your gpu has custom cooling it should not cross even 80C ( what's the ambient temp in your locality )

Assume all the fans properly installed in your cabby - the source of over heating is the CPU / Loose heat sink - try to gently shkae the cpu cooler - if it's properly mounted it won't wobble - use some temp monitoring app like HWmonitor/HWinfo etc. to monitor the cpu fan RPM speed / hdd temp and post them here.

After market cpu coolers has much better mounting mechanism compared to stock cpu heatsink and their cooling performance is much better - so a after market cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212+ ( or better depends on your budget ) should reduce the exceesive heat of the cpu - thus reducing the overall system temp.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> Idle cpu temp should be around 40c and load temp should not cross 75C.
> 
> though these GPU can sustain much heat than CPU it should not cross 85C IMO and as your gpu has custom cooling it should not cross even 80C ( what's the ambient temp in your locality )
> 
> ...



Thanks for all information 

In simple words..All i need is a Good Custom Cooler which will reduce my system overall heat and i would be able to game as much i want right?


Some Questions:
1.Is there any cooler available in the market that can reduce both CPU AND GPU TEMP ?

2.custom cooler would allow me to play game as much hours i want?? no more shutdowns??

3.Do i need of water cooling kit or just simple custom cooler will be able to reduce the heat ?



Lastly, can some 1 suggest me water cooling kit..just in case my mind changes >_<


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Nah, you have to purchase separate cooler for CPU & GPU.

2. Sure.  Still it's better to take a break every hour, just to loosen your body a bit.

3. Get a good air cooler, that will be sufficient.


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

@OP:
Even on stock you should not get such high temperatures for your CPU. If you are not going to OC, stock should be fine. Either TIM is not right, or the mount is loose.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 24, 2011)

These are my temperature analyzer pics

When System is Idle *img842.imageshack.us/img842/4825/43356896.png

When system in overloaded > *img705.imageshack.us/img705/3626/unledvm.png


Any comments ??

I just installed black ops and GTA 4 on my system and getting around 50 to 60 Degree temp but when i play games like battlefield bad company 2 and duke nukem forever it again starts overheating and goes to 80 ++

Why soo ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ GPU load and idle and HDD temps are normal.
CPU fan speed normal, cpu load and idle temps are on higher side.

BTW, speedfan is not a great piece of app when it comes to measuring temp - iut's need proper calibaration before using - you better use HWmonitor/*HWinfo* and they both are free


----------



## TickTock (Jul 26, 2011)

guys no CM n620 and other models are available in NEHRU PLACE...i talked to my computer wala today..he suggested me to get Corsair CWC H70
which is 6k :O

Please tell me its good or suggest me 4-5 other models :O

Some 1 reply, i need to go buy it today :O


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctua D14
Thermaltake Frio
Corsair A70


The Corsair H70 is a water cooler. Better to get an air cooler.


----------



## TickTock (Jul 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Noctua D14
> Thermaltake Frio
> Corsair A70
> 
> ...


All three items are not available @ smc..dey only ships on order :\
They suggested me to get Corsair H70 :O

Now, you guys saying air cooling is better...wht to do :O kuch panga hai kya h70 ka?? not good :\??

M in great tension now :\\..some 1 help me out


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to say this, but it seems to me they are trying to get rid of the C70 stock. Anyway, C70 is a superb cooler but at 6k very costly, IMO. You do get clean looks, good cooling with the added risk of leaking coolant all over your precious hardware.

BTW, have you tried any other store?


----------



## TickTock (Jul 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sorry to say this, but it seems to me they are trying to get rid of the C70 stock. Anyway, C70 is a superb cooler but at 6k very costly, IMO. You do get clean looks, good cooling with the added risk of leaking coolant all over your precious hardware.
> 
> BTW, have you tried any other store?



I just called up computer wala..he told me he can arrange V6GT tomorrow for me.
Should i go for V6GT ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ yep, go for it - it's a very good cpu cooler


----------



## TickTock (Jul 27, 2011)

Noctua NH-D14 Is not available in Nehru place>_< so m gonna arrange it from somewhere else maybe from ebay or something...

Just wanted to knw will it be able to fit in my CM ENFORCER CASE??? 
and are der any good site from where i can order it ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

Try Itwares.

As per official specs, CM storm Enforcer has a CPU cooler height of 175mm and Noctua NH-D14 has a height of 160mm.

So it should be no problem.

CM Storm » Products: Enforcer

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!


----------



## TickTock (Jul 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> Try Itwares.
> 
> As per official specs, CM storm Enforcer has a CPU cooler height of 175mm and Noctua NH-D14 has a height of 160mm.
> 
> ...



Thanks boss for info..now its time to get king of coolers noctua


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

@TickTock: u CPU temp is high while gaming...what is the temp when not gaming?
I hope its working properly while not gaming...

also it may happen that the CPU has manufacturing fault but thats rare...
also the stock CPU cooler is good to control temps if u dont overclock.

but as others suggested get a custom CPU cooler.

do u use AC @ home?


----------



## TickTock (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @TickTock: u CPU temp is high while gaming...what is the temp when not gaming?
> I hope its working properly while not gaming...
> 
> also it may happen that the CPU has manufacturing fault but thats rare...
> ...




When System is Idle *img842.imageshack.us/img842/4825/43356896.png

When system in overloaded > *img705.imageshack.us/img705/3626/unledvm.png

I keep my AC turned on almost 24x7 :O


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

^instead of buying a custom cooler 1st u can contact Intel RMA for the CPU check.
tell them the CPU overheating & send it for RMA...


----------



## TickTock (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^instead of buying a custom cooler 1st u can contact Intel RMA for the CPU check.
> tell them the CPU overheating & send it for RMA...



TENSION TENSION TENSION 

These are the latest Temps taken just now

IDLE - > *img220.imageshack.us/img220/3801/poot.png

LOADED - > *img11.imageshack.us/img11/5016/paapq.png

Really my cpu is faulty ??


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

With AC on those temps are abnormally really high. Check your cooler is seated properly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

TickTock said:


> Really my cpu is faulty ??



Then dont wait more. take it for RMA


----------



## TickTock (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Then dont wait more. take it for RMA


whtt rma bro..let me go that shopkeeper and usske sirpe maarke ata hu


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

TickTock said:


> whtt rma bro..let me go that shopkeeper and usske sirpe maarke ata hu



& then upload the pics of overload & idle temp of the head.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2011)

Those Temps are seriously high dude. As Skud said Check if the Cooler is fitted properly & if it is and still you are facing that temp in an AC room then go to the dealer from which you bought it and ask for RMA (Go with a sledge hammer In case required) )


----------



## TickTock (Jul 30, 2011)

Well i finally took my cpu yesterday to Smc
Dey  changed cpu and motherboard with der own to check if my mobo or cpu were faulty but same temps were coming...
so dey advised me to get H80 installed in my rig.
Now all temps are normal..but today when i tried to installed some software i figured out that my DVD writer is not reading disc but it was working fine b4 going to that assembler :O

Now do i have to go Nehru place again  or i can fix it up myself???

Pc on idle  > *img153.imageshack.us/img153/4781/unleded.png

On load it max goes 70 but stay around 60 to 65

Really thanks for helping me out friends 

Edit: its working now..thankQQ


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

So you have purchased the H80?


----------



## TickTock (Jul 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> So you have purchased the H80?



ya..I bought H80 for 6500k !


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Where are the pics then? I guess you are first person in this forum to purchase a H80. Let us drool as quickly as possible.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2011)

yep, I want to see some pic too of the mighty H80 and congrats to TickTock for buying this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2011)

TickTock said:


> ya..I bought H80 for 6500k !


congrats for new purchase


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is H100 Also Available? Is H80 or H100 Better Than Noctua NH-D14? Pls Post Pics of H80.


----------



## TickTock (Aug 2, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is H100 Also Available? Is H80 or H100 Better Than Noctua NH-D14? Pls Post Pics of H80.



Naa..H100 was not available and will be posting pics asap 

i guess i have to make a trip again to Nehru place


----------



## TickTock (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey thinkdigit,

Well guys the current situation of my cpu cores are very bad after lots of test with many games and also i tested my my pc with prime95 i was not satisfied with the temps my cpu is getting...i even faced 3-4 shutdowns while playing battlefield badcompany, crysis 2 etc..ike i said b4 my assemble even changed my cpu and motherboard with his own to check if any parts are faulty or not...but still on load my cpu goes like 80 degree With CORSAIR H80 INSTALLED  Now m Blank what to next should i get my cpu exchanged or something and also i wanted to ask the experts That the whole problem is with my CPU AND ONLY CPU ??
Not with ram, psu, motherboard nd etc.

Thanks !


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

^^u didn't change the CPU


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2011)

TickTock said:


> Hey thinkdigit,
> 
> Well guys the current situation of my cpu cores are very bad after lots of test with many games and also i tested my my pc with prime95 i was not satisfied with the temps my cpu is getting...i even faced 3-4 shutdowns while playing battlefield badcompany, crysis 2 etc..ike i said b4 my assemble even changed my cpu and motherboard with his own to check if any parts are faulty or not...but still on load my cpu goes like 80 degree With CORSAIR H80 INSTALLED  Now m Blank what to next should i get my cpu exchanged or something and also i wanted to ask the experts That the whole problem is with my CPU AND ONLY CPU ??
> Not with ram, psu, motherboard nd etc.
> ...



Wooah..that is way to high. You sure it is bolted down tight..?


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like you really need to take your CPU for RMA.


----------



## TickTock (Aug 3, 2011)

I just had some words with my assembler few mins ago..He told me to leave back my system to him he will get it checked from company and stuff and will replace any part which is causing this prob :\


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ that would be better but will they really find the prob - they are not gonna play BFBC2 or run prime 95 on it for sure but you can tell your assembler run some cpu load testing app on it like IBT, prime95, etc.

BTW, as asingh has asked have you installed that cpu cooler correctly - the cooler installation done by you or someone else ??


----------



## TickTock (Aug 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ that would be better but will they really find the prob - they are not gonna play BFBC2 or run prime 95 on it for sure but you can tell your assembler run some cpu load testing app on it like IBT, prime95, etc.
> 
> BTW, as asingh has asked have you installed that cpu cooler correctly - the cooler installation done by you or someone else ??



He told me to give him 2 days time..he gonna change motherboard or cpu anyhing which is causing problem and this time i gonna run prime95, bfbc2 and etc app to check my cpu load and temps in front of him.

Corsair H80 installation was done by our own SMC people in front of my naked eyes..i guess dey installed it correctly.

Lets hope for the best 


EDIT: While running prime 95 what temps should i get caz last time i ran it..it was around 90 to 95


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ if you are using H80 it should not even cross 60c at stock speed under load


----------



## TickTock (Aug 6, 2011)

Just talked to my mom on phone..PC wala told her der is some problem in Graphic card displacement something like that and he will change it WTf?..will be going to assembler shop in 1 hour.

UPDATE:
Well I went with my father and mother this time to nehru place...well heres the short story..
Through contacts of my mother in Nehru place we called SHO[police wala] of that area and he threatened him directly in his shop "told him fix the rig either by tomorrow 4 pm or give the *BEEP* money back"....well i cnt tell u full story in writing but we did lots of gali galoj with him ...just waiting for tomorrow to get back the *BEEP* money as i am sure dey wont be able to fix the rig...


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ that's really an extraordinary way to treat the PC wala 

BTW, if the PC wala returns your money will you buy a SB cpu again ??


----------



## TickTock (Aug 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ that's really an extraordinary way to treat the PC wala
> 
> BTW, if the PC wala returns your money will you buy a SB cpu again ??



Aree..I went like 6 times to Nehru place and he never showed his face..he use to talk to me on phone and keeps on sending me to SMC WORKSHOP with his worker..I told me 100 TIMES CPU IS faulty..but still he keeps saying install corsair H80 Nd it will fix overheating problem...blah blah....then finally i got H80 installed but still it was overheating like hell..then he started making stories that you dnt knw hw to run pc..der r voltage problem in ur house nd stuff...then i told everything to my dad..then this DRAMA happened and now tomorrow will be getting pc fully in good state or money will be refunded !

If PC doesn't works fine..then he have to return my parents money at any cost..and then i might wait for bulldozer series.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the details 

I had faced similar issue once with a XFX 8600GT - Rashi was refusing RMA and saying there's fungus on gfx card - actually they were pointing to dust and said it's physical damage and they can't replace it - a had called and mailed them so many times but they did not listened. One day I went there with my elder bro and he scolded the shop guy and the service center guy really well and they gave me a brand new box pack card as replacement 

Another Incident I had once with mora mobo - this one went kaput next day after purchase and I went into the shop to replace it and they replaced it with another one and I asked them to test the unit in front of me and when they tested the replaced one it was not working and they were giving some sick reasons like the cpu they have is not supported by the mobo and stuff like that - I called up my elder bro, we had a hard talk with the shop guys and they refunded our money back 

This Pc sales guys and service center guys ( most of them ) are so ignorant about customers that they do not want to honour our basic rights as a customer unless they get some hard treatment like these 

So what you did is just right - wish you all the best


----------



## TickTock (Aug 9, 2011)

UPDATE: Just got refunded on items listed below 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|
*PSU*
|Cooler Master Real master 750W
*Case*
|CM Storm Enforcer
*UPS*
|APC 1.5KVA|
i got total 94k refunded but  i m left with Dell ultrasharp monitor and corsair H80 as i bought those 2 from somewhere else.
well....let me pack it for now and will make use of it when i buy a new decent rig in OCT [will wait for AMD 7000 series and bulldozer!]

Thanks all guys for giving me lots of Info and support !
REALLY THANKS !


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ 

Refund? Which shop? Were the items packed? They gave you cash back? Very unusual.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats TickTock...but its sad u can't upload pics of Cash..coz its not hardware..
Did u negotiated with cash to the dealer?


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Strange indeed.


----------



## TickTock (Aug 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^
> 
> Refund? Which shop? Were the items packed? They gave you cash back? Very unusual.



naaa...all items were opened but due to my mom contacts in police i managed to get cash back just 2 hours ago..he was saying "sir plz lelo ye rig..its fine now..mere bahot nuksaan hojayega but truth was both SMC AND SHOP I BOUGHT THIS RIG FAILED TO FIX THIS RIG." Dey changed CPU, GPU with brand new sealed cpu nd gpu but it didn't reduced temps little bit...then they started saying der must be problem in motherboard and wait for some more days but we didn't felt like waiting more nd got our money refunded. Nvm i learned a good lesson from this situation 

I am bit disappointed..it really hurts when you buy a expensive items and dey FAIL to work :\


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2011)

TickTock said:


> naaa...all items were opened but due to my mom contacts in police i managed to get cash back just 2 hours ago..he was saying "sir plz lelo ye rig..its fine now..mere bahot nuksaan hojayega but truth was both SMC AND SHOP I BOUGHT THIS RIG FAILED TO FIX THIS RIG." Dey changed CPU, GPU with brand new sealed cpu nd gpu but it didn't reduced temps little bit...then they started saying der must be problem in motherboard and wait for some more days but we didn't felt like waiting more nd got our money refunded. Nvm i learned a good lesson from this situation
> 
> I am bit disappointed..it really hurts when you buy a expensive items and dey FAIL to work :\



Lucky you!!
BTW congrats for getting the money back.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

TickTock said:


> Just talked to my mom on phone..PC wala told her der is some problem in Graphic card displacement something like that and he will change it WTf?..will be going to assembler shop in 1 hour.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Well I went with my father and mother this time to nehru place...well heres the short story..
> Through contacts of my mother in Nehru place we called SHO[police wala] of that area and he threatened him directly in his shop "told him fix the rig either by tomorrow 4 pm or give the *BEEP* money back"....well i cnt tell u full story in writing but we did lots of gali galoj with him ...just waiting for tomorrow to get back the *BEEP* money as i am sure dey wont be able to fix the rig...



I think SMC were just playing around with you, and not doing anything to the parts. Could be a faulty CPU or motherboard. Overheating with bad thermals.



TickTock said:


> Aree..I went like 6 times to Nehru place and he never showed his face..he use to talk to me on phone and keeps on sending me to SMC WORKSHOP with his worker..I told me 100 TIMES CPU IS faulty..but still he keeps saying install corsair H80 Nd it will fix overheating problem...blah blah....then finally i got H80 installed but still it was overheating like hell..then he started making stories that you dnt knw hw to run pc..der r voltage problem in ur house nd stuff...then i told everything to my dad..then this DRAMA happened and now tomorrow will be getting pc fully in good state or money will be refunded !
> 
> If PC doesn't works fine..then he have to return my parents money at any cost..and then i might wait for bulldozer series.



Sorry to hear this, but at least you set them straight. That is how things work at SMC. By the way, you know the names of the people you were dealing with at SMC.



TickTock said:


> UPDATE: Just got refunded on items listed below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see resolved. You should have called some member to assemble it for you from Delhi..! 



TickTock said:


> naaa...all items were opened but due to my mom contacts in police i managed to get cash back just 2 hours ago..he was saying "sir plz lelo ye rig..its fine now..mere bahot nuksaan hojayega but truth was both SMC AND SHOP I BOUGHT THIS RIG FAILED TO FIX THIS RIG." Dey changed CPU, GPU with brand new sealed cpu nd gpu but it didn't reduced temps little bit...then they started saying der must be problem in motherboard and wait for some more days but we didn't felt like waiting more nd got our money refunded. Nvm i learned a good lesson from this situation
> 
> I am bit disappointed..it really hurts when you buy a expensive items and dey FAIL to work :\



Good, they learnt a lesson. We can advice you later, when ever you are ready to make another purchase. Guess SMC is bad...as usual


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

TickTock said:


> UPDATE: Just got refunded on items listed below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats and Glad to know that you've got your money back


----------

